# What is floating on Alum?



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Did any one else think that the ******* trailer park had invaded Alum? I first saw the floating RV trailer on Saturday and though I was stoned, but it was still floating on Sunday. Even Jeff Foxworthy could not envision it. I just wonder if the trailer was licenced and if he put the wheels on the trailer and loaded the pontoon logs on top to get it home?

I have pictures and will try to post soon.

If you did not see it, imagine a 28' RV camper mounted on 4 pontoon logs, complete with awning, wrap around deck and a Mercury engine...


----------



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

I seen that thing to and said DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN WHAT THE HECK!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing your pics. I know there's a big ole houseboat that's been a regular on Alum for a few years now.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha thats the funniest thing i have ever seen!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Your aloud to have houseboats on Alum??? I didn't think it was aloud.


----------



## FishChief (May 15, 2005)

Jeeeez ... that thing has to be a load to try to move. I also noticed the tube in the back, that's gotta be a slow ride on a tube. It would be a way to fish in comfort though, just open a window, hang the pole out and troll along. You could watch bassmasters on TV with the AC on high. Heck if that thing has a lazy boy recliner in it I may have to try and rent it!


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

Come on guys, you gotta give this guy some points for ingenuity. Style points, so to speak. How bigs the motor? Don't forget: one man's junk is another man's castle. Be great in the fall (fishing and football). It doesn't get any better than that. Could be a load to trailer however.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like someone spotted me


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

looks like FISH OR DIE and his relatives went perch fishing HA HA


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

That's friggin hillarious. I want to make fun of it but can't stop thinking how great it would be to fish from your lazy boy like fish chief mentioned. Imagine having a pole in one hand and your other is flipping some baby back ribs.

Great pic!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

that is awesome, i want one now!


----------



## GoneCatchin (Jul 11, 2005)

That is the sweetest thing I've seen the flowbee!!!


----------



## Joemamma_222 (Aug 24, 2004)

I saw that thing too !!! I want one ! Air conditioning and all ! Imagine the trolling you could do !! "Quick Jed Put down yer toothbrush pole number 3's got a fish on !"

FISH or Die you catch anything ? We trolled across from the Cheshire Boat ramp most of the morning and I DID catch the biggest crappie I've ever seen...at 15 inches.... Wahooo ! On a bottom bouncer and a crawler harness....a saugeye and a few other crappie...does anyone have a good saugeye lure suggestion besides a crawler harness and erie derie ?


----------



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

I hit a couple here and there . went to erie sunday and hit a 5lb smallie and some nice eyes out there. 


man was it hottttttttttttttttttt!


----------



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

littleking be trueful, that's your house right? I can see your draws hanging in the window!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

defintately!


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't see any registration numbers on it. If it floats on a public lake in Ohio, it's got to be registered...try trolling a Rogue, Husky Jerk, or X-Rap behind the bottom bouncer. -Hooch-


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

looks like someone stole his wheels and tires!  
i don't think i'd wanna be floating on that rig if the wind picked up and got strong,


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Aug 16, 2004)

A 15" crappie and no pictures - cmon!


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Littleking-
Can I get a month to month or do you require a one year lease? Forget about the security deposit...it ain't happening!
-BB


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ha ha ha... i wish that were mine, i'd put a bigwheel on the roof and have about 8 kids running around in diapers


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

from the looks of it that think barely clears the water, im sure a nice wake would make her tumble


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Probably gets better gas mileage that way. I'm gonna look into something like that. I Bet there mailman is one pissed off guy!


----------



## Joemamma_222 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey crpngdth2001 I did Get a pic Of the Floating House trailer ! You Need to search the 15" Crappie thread for the pic....


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

It's true...Joemomma could'nt get a photo of the Crappie 'cuz he was too busy with the photo shoot of this houseboat. As a matter of fact, I was told that Joemomma tied a trebel hook to a piece of anchor rope and slowly went :T from the houseboat. Bare-hook and all, this monster :B Crappie leaped over the boat, starboard to port, and pounced on the bare-hook  ...it's no wonder there weren't any photos. All this is true...I swear I got it from a reliable source.
-BB


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Aug 16, 2004)

Joemamma - I don't want the boat picture, show us the money on the 15" Crappie! Don't tell me you didn't have your camera either, cuz you got a picture of the boat!


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Come on Joemamma stop holding out, 11:57pm no phone calls. How's that boat treating you.


----------



## gclark (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't get it. It's got an outboard... how do you steer the dang thing?


----------



## Joemamma_222 (Aug 24, 2004)

Gclark, ya steer it with a Teleflex right ? Or a team of Umpa Loompa's..

Ok The REASON I dont have the crappie pic is because the crappie was caught at 11am when I was on the lake trolling and talking to Fish4Wall (he can attest to it ! I was screaming and everything...lol). Met the wife at the beach at 1pm (who had the camera) and proceeded to the galena Ramp to catch a pic of the Beautiful Hillape barge. (I'm a hillape so I can say that)
..


----------

